# Anyone Have One Of These?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought this Stanley 12-101 years ago at a garage sale for 50 cents. Never thought I would be using it as much as I do.
.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I think I have one of those still lying around. I used to have a few, back when that was considered a long tape measure. Now I don't grab anything under a 25', just out of habit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> I think I have one of those still lying around. I used to have a few, back when that was considered a long tape measure. Now I don't grab anything under a 25', just out of habit.
> Mike Hawkins


The tape measure in the picture is only there to show a reference size of the *Stanley 12-101 handplane* in front of it.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

OK, I'll bite. I'm thinking, (what I would call) an end grain plane?
Hard to tell... how 'bout a picture of the blade?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have one. They are not a bad little plane for small stuff. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/show-me-yer-planes-2167/


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry CB,
I just looked at the post again and noticed the plane in the picture and started laughing. And here I got all excited because after posting the first reply, I walked into the kitchen (to get my second cup of coffee) and saw a 16' stanley tape sitting there. I thought it was like magic or something. Next time I'll make sure I have my second cup of coffee before getting on here....:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CAFrye (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like a 3" block plane. I have one from Buck Bros. I use it for small things like shaving trim, or other little projects that larger planes are too awkward for.


----------



## router (Mar 22, 2009)

hi there ,yes i have one and i also have one the same size but the blade is right at the front of the plane for trimming doors that are still hung so the plane trims to the very bottom of the door they are both very useful tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## MACK (Mar 22, 2009)

If I remember correctly, we called it an axe handle plane. I don't remember if the bevel was up or down.


----------

